# xorg-Server: Serverlayout im laufenden Betrieb wechseln

## DarkSpir

Hi,

ich habe folgendes Problem. Ich habe an meinem Laptop drei Ausgänge (eingebauter TFT, VGA-Ausgang, SVideo-Ausgang). Jetzt plane ich mir eine xorg.conf zu basteln mit diversen Serverlayouts, die Fälle wie "Nur TFT", "TFT und VGA als Clone", "VGA erweitert TFT", "Nur SVideo", "SVideo und VGA erweitern TFT" und so weiter abdecken.

Also hab ich gegoogelt. Viele Lösungen gehen her und selektieren das zu verwendende Layout via Parameter beim Aufruf von startx. Nunja, wenn ich nen Beamer wärend einer Schulung schnell mal an mein Laptop hänge um zu zeigen, wo grad bei mir das Problem ist, will ich eigentlich wirklich schnell zeigen, was auf meinem Bildschirm ist. Ich will nicht den x-Server beenden und mit anderer Konfig neu starten und meine Programme wieder aufmachen, etc.

Andere Lösungen haben ein Serverlayout aber verschiedene xorg.conf-Dateien und switchen vor dem Start des Servers mittels eines Scripts und einem Link namens xorg.conf auf die jeweilige Konfiguration bzw killen danach dann hart den xorg.

Meine Lieblingslösung: Ich definiere ne Tastenkombination, die zyklisch (oder meinetwegen gezielt via script) zwischen den vorhandenen Serverlayouts im laufenden Betrieb umschaltet, ohne dass ich meine Programme vorher beenden und den x-Server neu starten muss.

Jemand ne Idee ob und wie das realisierbar ist?

----------

## Finswimmer

Per Xrandr sollte das gehen.

Habe leider das Howto dazu nicht parat.

Tobi

----------

## DarkSpir

Macht nix, google hilft da weiter: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Xorg_RandR_1.2

Ich kann mich erinnern, dass ich auf meinem Arbeits-PC zwei geschenkte 1024x768-TFTs parallel betreibe und bei Bedarf einen davon schwarz und den X-Server in 1x1024x768 für ne Vollbild-Applikation schalte (UT2004 auf 2048x768 über 2 TFTs ist irgendwie scheisse  :Wink: ). Dass ich damit solche Hotplug-Geschichten abwickeln kann, war mir bis jetzt neu, ergibt aber erschreckend viel Sinn. Danke für den Denkanstoss.

----------

## firefly

Randr 1.2 funktioniert aber nur, wenn du nicht die binary treiber von nvidia bzw. ATI verwendest. Wobei eventuell der ATI-Treiber randr 1.2 mittlerweile unterstütz.

----------

## DarkSpir

Gut, dann mach ich mir keine Sorgen, ich benutz i810 als Treiber. ^^

nanobox openvpn # xrandr -v

Server reports RandR version 1.2

----------

